# So this pigeon with 2 bands(one says Mexico) walks into my house. What do I do?



## Waterfowler (Apr 21, 2009)

I went to start up the car yesterday morning and this pigeon walks from underneath it. I kind of shooed it away and it took flight a short distance to the the top of the house. When I go back to the house because I forgot something, the pigeon flutters down to my feet at the door. So I open the door and ask out loud if it wants to come in, and too my surprise it strolls right in. I feel sorry for it, so I put it in a dog cage while I am gone. It didn't exactly jump on my finger but it didn't really make much of an effort to get away when I grabbed it. I put a dish of water and some Lentil beans in with it. When I got back I couldn't tell how much water it drank but it ate every little bean I put in there. It's droppings were runny and green.

It has 2 bands on it. One I think is aluminum and reads:

*Mexico FMC-08
1127919*

The other is a bulky plastic green one, that looks a little weathered. It says:

*BR8*

Here are the pics of he bands:










And the bird(forgive the dust and cobweb, it's a hard corner to get to with the duster ):










The thing is obviously used to people, it lets itself be grabbed and doesn't seem all that concerned when I walk by it. It spends all it's time when it's
out of the cage perched up on the the ceiling fan or up one the cabinet right underneath the central cooling vent. It's only pooped once out of the cage so, I leave it out for as much as an hour at a time. When I put beans down by its cage it sees what I am doing and flies down there after a while to eat them up.

I am in the Palm Springs area and it was a beautiful 90 degrees up until the last couple of days which soared well above 100 degrees. I think maybe the pigeon succumbed to the unexpected change in temperature. I figure I would feed it and hydrate it a few days and then release it to see if it flies home. It seems to fly ok. What do you think? In this heat, could it be a death sentence? Is there any way of contacting the owner? I know wild pigeons and doves do just fine out here, but I am not sure about a domesticated one.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Are you in Palm Springs FL or California?
The bird is a lost mexican racing pigeon. We've never had any luck tracking the owners of these birds.
Here's a web site that you MIGHT find of some use if you're in CA.

http://www.worldpigeonloft.com/index.htm


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Chanchs are that this bird was a bird that was in one of the money races here in Southern California last year. Many times these birds are not pick up by the owner,after the money race is over, so the bird most likely was kept by the flyer here in the USA to be flown in the regular race season as an old bird.I don't think you will have any luck finding the person that is flying this bird.* GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

george simon said:


> *Chanchs are that this bird was a bird that was in one of the money races here in Southern California last year. Many times these birds are not pick up by the owner,after the money race is over, so the bird most likely was kept by the flyer here in the USA to be flown in the regular race season as an old bird.I don't think you will have any luck finding the person that is flying this bird.* GEORGE


You're probably right George......you want him??? LOL


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Don't let him go on his own as he may not survive. The poops you mentioned can be an indication of starvation.

WOW...I looked at the pictures again and the bird looks really thin.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I was in a bit of a hurry when I got your message Charis.......I was busy burning breakfast...........LOL
The green band is a chip ring that clocks the bird when it returns home to it's loft. 
The FMC band is the one that would tell us who the owner is, but like George said, it's doubtful that you'll find the owner of the bird. It surely doesn't hurt to try and you MIGHT get lucky, but I'd prepare for the scenario that you WON'T find the owner.
Like Charis said.......please don't just turn the bird loose until something definite is figured out about where he came from. If he's truly lost and is far far from home, turning him loose most likely IS a death sentence unless he gets lucky and finds another person like yourself. 
Please let us know what is happening with the bird. We'll be glad to help as much as we can.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks SO much for taking this wayward flier under your "wing!"

Hopefully, you can feed a wider variety of seeds. 

Do you have a Petco near by? They carry *Kaytee's Supreme Fortified Daily Blend for Colombes - Doves - Palomas* in a 5 lb bag. Of course, you can always add lentils and split peas. Safflower seeds are good for treats. Even whole kernal popcorn (NON microwave) can be added.

Best of everything with this cutie! Sounds like he/she has had a hard "flight!"

Any questions? Ask away...and please keep us updated! 

Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

He'she seems like a very tame bird from what you've describe. I'm sure someone will come along and take the birds if you're unable to care for it or find it's original owner. Good Luck!


----------



## Waterfowler (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who has offered me advice on what to do with this lost bird.

Well the pigeon is sucking up water and eating quite a bit of seeds and crushed oats. It's stool is looking more solid than it was at first. But the bird is looking more lethargic. I'm no expert, but I imagine the lack exercise can't be good for it. A hunting buddy of mine lives with a lady who has a pet boarding business and has taken in neglected birds and dogs. I'll ask her if she wants it. If not, I have this big rabbit cage and I will hang it underneath a tree in the courtyard. I'll put the bird in there with food and water for a few days to acclimate it, the open the door and see if it continues to return to the cage. If it does, it will take me just a few minutes to rig up some water drip system and food hopper inside the cage. The only thing I am a worried about is all the Eurasian doves around, they will likely bully the pigeon just like they do the Mourning Doves.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Waterfowler said:


> Thanks to everyone who has offered me advice on what to do with this lost bird.
> 
> Well the pigeon is sucking up water and eating quite a bit of seeds and crushed oats. It's stool is looking more solid than it was at first. But the bird is looking more lethargic. I'm no expert, but I imagine the lack exercise can't be good for it. A hunting buddy of mine lives with a lady who has a pet boarding business and has taken in neglected birds and dogs. I'll ask her if she wants it. If not, I have this big rabbit cage and I will hang it underneath a tree in the courtyard. I'll put the bird in there with food and water for a few days to acclimate it, the open the door and see if it continues to return to the cage. If it does, it will take me just a few minutes to rig up some water drip system and food hopper inside the cage. The only thing I am a worried about is all the Eurasian doves around, they will likely bully the pigeon just like they do the Mourning Doves.



If we knew where you are, maybe a member is close by and can take the bird. A rabbit cage hanging in a tree isn't where this bird belongs. I know you mean well, but something will kill it if you put it in a cage like that. If you open the door "in a few days" the bird most likely will take off and you won't see it again. That's why they are called "homing" pigeons. Whether he can actually MAKE it home or FIND home doesn't matter. He'll try anyway and most likely end up in the same situation as you found him, except next time the person may not care like you did.


----------



## Waterfowler (Apr 21, 2009)

I am in Thermal,CA. If anyone wants to come pick it up they are more than welcome. I work long unconventional hours being a truck driver, so chances are I won't be able to travel far to meet for a "transfer". Not this time of year anyway. PM me for pickup details.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Waterfowler said:


> I am in Thermal,CA. If anyone wants to come pick it up they are more than welcome. I work long unconventional hours being a truck driver, so chances are I won't be able to travel far to meet for a "transfer". Not this time of year anyway. PM me for pickup details.


I'll contact one our moderators that is in CA. She may know of someone close to you.


----------



## Waterfowler (Apr 21, 2009)

Well I had to let the bird go yesterday . No one contacted me to take him and I couldn't keep him in the house forever. When I put it's cage under a tree and then opened it up, I half expected it to take off and never come back. But all it did was make about 10 circles in a 300 yard radius and land on the house, about 10 feet from the cage. When I woke up this morning I half expected him to be gone but there it was sitting atop it's cage. It moves around the property, spending time some time on the ground. Hopefully it will either make a successful trip back to it's owner, or hang around here where I can feed it and keep an eye on it.

I just snapped this pic of it right now:


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for all you did for this bird, Waterfowler. I wish it were possible for one of us to pick it up, but you are a seriously long distance from most of the Southern California members. If, by chance, the bird does or will go back in the cage, do you or anyone you know come anywhere near Norco or Orange County or perhaps the high desert area around Victorville? If so, I may be able to hook you up with someone to take the bird.

It's hard to say whether the bird will eventually go home or not. I guess another few days will tell that tale.

Terry


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Hi I was happy to see this post. We have an incoming rescue bird in Hayward in the SF Bay Area with a Blue Mexica Band FMC-08 and a white band on the other side! WOW what a long way from home! He is safe and in MickaCoo Care, a beautiful healthy White racer!

I call him Uno!


----------

